# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الدستوري >  شبح الدستورية يواجه قانون الضرائب العقارية

## لما

شبح الدستورية يواجه قانون الضرائب العقارية 
*يواجه بركان الغضب قبل تطبيقه في يناير القادم
شبح "عدم الدستورية".. يطارد قانون الضرائب العقارية
د.حمدي عبدالعظيم: يؤدي إلي الغلاء ورفع الأسعار.. تأثيره سلبي علي الاقتصاد
د.جاد نصار: الشبهات تلاحقه.. والجباية لم تعد موجودة في الفكر الضريبي
د.ثروت بدوي: مليء بالثغرات الدستورية.. وأتوقع فشله*
*رغم أن تطبيقه يبدأ في يناير القادم.. إلا أن قانون الضرائب العقارية الجديد يواجه موجة عارمة من الغضب والهجوم الحاد.. كذلك القانون الجديد رغم اقتراب تطبيقه إلا ان الغموض مازال يكتنفه فالجميع يتساءلون عن آلية تطبيقه وكيف سيتم ذلك.. كما ذهب خبراء القانون والاقتصاد والاحزاب والمجتمع المدني إلي اكثر من ذلك حيث أكدوا ان القانون الجديد عديم الدستورية وربما تلجأ أو تضطر الحكومة إلي إلغائه وايجاد البديل..البعض الآخر انتقد تداعيات تطبيق هذا القانون وانه تسبب في موجة جديدة من الغلاء وارتفاع الأسعار وانهم يتوقعون فشله.. وطالب البعض بتأجيله. 
قانون الضرائب العقارية الجديد والذي سيتم تطبيقه في يناير القادم تحت ميكروسكوب خبراء القانون والاقتصاد ورجال الاحزاب والمجتمع المدني. 
"الجمهورية الأسبوعي" تفتح باب مناقشة تداعيات وآثار تطبيق هذا القانون وما له وما عليه. 
يقول د. ثروت بدوي أستاذ القانون الدستوري: قانون الضرائب العقارية به ثغرات دستورية لأن الضريبة لا يمكن ان تفرض إلا علي دخل معين ولا يمكن ان تفرض علي رأس المال وهذه حقيقة ازلية وهذه حقيقة قلتها عام 1975 لرئيس مجلس الشعب الراحل د.رفعت المحجوب أثناء عرض مشروع قانون ضريبة الأرض الفضاء ولكنه لم يأخذ بالرأي آنذاك وبعد بضع سنوات صدر حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية ضريبة الأرض الفضاء لقانون الضرائب وأنا اتوقع ان يحدث نفس الأمر بالنسبة لقانون الضرائب العقارية الجديد. 
يضيف د.ثروت ان الناس يقرون بأنهم متضررون من هذا القانون لعدم معرفتهم بحقيقته لأن الأصل ان يكون القانون واضحاً محدداً حتي يعرفه الجميع وحتي يكون القانون ملزماً للجميع يجب ان يكون معروفاً لجميع المواطنين فلا يمكن ان تفرض قانوناً مجهولاً غير معروف أو غير واضح وهذا من الاصول التشريعية التي يفتقدها المشرعون الآن في مصر وهذا الذي ادي إلي تضارب القوانين والتخبط في المعاملات إلي درجة ان القانون الواحد يعدل أكثر من مرة في مدة زمن قصيرة جداً والتشريع ما هو إلا صنعة وحرفة لا يتقنها إلا المتخصصون فلها أصول فنية غير موجودة عند المشرعين الآن وهذا ما سوف يؤدي إلي فشل هذا القانون. 
ازدواج ضريبي 
يري د.جابر نصار استاذ القانون العام حقوق القاهرة ان قانون الضرائب العقارية تحيطه بالفعل بعض الشبهات بعدم دستوريته وهذه الشبهات هي: أنه فرض الضريبة علي مطلق وجود العقار علي الرغم من ان هناك ضرائب أخري تحصلها الدولة علي هذه العقارات كالضريبة التي تفرض عند بيع العقار فإن هناك ضريبة تفرض بنسبة 15% بين سعر الشراء والبيع وبفرض قانون الضرائب العقارية سيكون هناك ازدواج ضريبي وهذا لا يجوز. 
ومن ناحية أخري فإن فرض الضريبة علي الضيعة الرأسمالية للعقار باعتبار ان الشخص مالك له هو في حقيقة الأمر مصادر لحق الملكية وعلي المدي البعيد لو افترضنا ان هناك ضريبة تفرض بنسبة 10% علي العقار فمن المتصور ان بعد مرور 50 أو 100 سنة سوف تستهلك الضريبة قيمة العقار ونفي صفة الملكية للشخص المالك للعقار وايضاً ان القانون لا يسوي بين العقارات ذات القيمة بناء علي أسباب عارضة ففي منطقة ما سوف تخضع للقانون الضرائب العقاري لو افترضنا مثلاً بوجود مالكين لعقارين متجاورين أحدهما لا يستخدمه صاحبه للايجار وهو خال من السكان سوف تفرض عليه الضرائب والمالك الآخر للعقار الآخر يستأجر العقار بقيمة الايجار القديم لن يأخذ منه الضريبة وهذه مفارقة عجيبة وبها شبهة عدم الدستورية. 
وأكد د.نصار ان في كل الانظمة الضريبية في العالم تفرض الضريبة علي دخل العقار فقط حتي لا يكون هناك ازدواج في الضريبة علي المالك. 
يضيف ان العقار في بعض الاحيان قد يكون عنصراً من عناصر المحل التجاري.. فالمحل التجاري كمكتب المحاماة هو مصدر رزق لصاحبه والايراد الذي يدخله هذا المصدر يخضع للضريبة الدخل بنسبة 20% وليس من المنطقي ان نفصل هذا العنصر عن العملية الانتاجية. 
فشركة تحاسب الضرائب 20% كيف يفرض عليها ضريبة علي العقار محل الشركة والملاحظ في الحقيقة ان الإدارة الضريبية في مصر تتفنن في خلق أوعية ضريبية مكررة ومزدوجة لفرض ضرائب وهذا يؤدي إلي الكساد وضرب التنمية الاقتصادية لأنها تزيد من اعباء الناس وليس عن المتضرر فرض ضريبة علي العقار الذي يستخدمه الشخص في سكنه أو في نشاطه التجاري وهذا مرتبط بضريبة الدخل ولهذا فأني اري ان قانون الضرائب محتاج إلي نظرة سياسية ونظرة عامة لأن فكرة الجباية التي تطبق في مصر لم تعد موجودة في الفكر الضريبي الحديث لدرجة ان القانون لم يتسامح في فرض الضرائب علي المكان الذي تعيش فيه الأسرة ولايدر دخلاً وليس مهيئاً للبيع ولا الاستثمار بأي شكل من الاشكال وكل هذا غير مقبول. 
يشير د.حمدي عبدالعظيم استاذ الاقتصاد ورئيس اكاديمية السادات للعلوم السابقة إلي ان الضريبة العقارية اساسها هو الجباية فإنها تعود بنا إلي هذا النظام الذي يطبق منذ أكثر من قرن وهدفه هذا القانون هو الحصول علي موارد مالية ووضعها في خزانة الدولة. 
وسوف يتم تطبيق هذا القانون بدءاً من يناير 2010 وسوف يطبق علي المباني التي تقل قيمتها عن نصف مليون جنيه وإذا لم يقم مالك العقار بالدفع فإن المستأجرين مطالبين ايضاً بالدفع حتي ولو لم يكونوا ملاكاً لهذا العقار. 
ويقول د.عبدالعظيم ان حصيلة هذا القانون في المرحلة الأولي سوف تصل إلي 10 مليارات جنيه سنوياً. 
وبالتأكيد بتطبيق هذه الضريبة والتي يتم اعادة تقديرها كل 5 سنوات يدخل بطبيعة الحال جميع فئات المجتمع تحت طائلة هذه الضريبة نظراً لزيادة أسعار العقار يوماً بعد آخر فالعقار الذي يقدر اليوم بأقل من نصف مليون جنيه سوف يصل لهذا المبلغ بعد سنة أو اثنتين وهذا يجعل غير الخاضع لهذه الضريبة اليوم يخضع لها غداً. 
ويري د.عبدالعظيم ان هذا القانون تشوبه شبهة عدم دستورية لأن الضريبة العقارية تكون علي الدخل وليس علي العقار. 
وليس هناك حالياً استعدادات لتطبيق هذا القانون نظراً لوجود الحصر وجمع البيانات من الثروة العقارية سواء كانت عائمات أو شاليهات فلابد من ان يبلغ اعلامنا عن ممتلكاتهم العقارية وسوف يتم بعد ذلك صدور شهادة ميلاد لكل عقار ويتم اخضاعه للضريبة ما عدا المباني العامة كالمساجد والجامعات والمدارس. 
أما المصانع والشركات فسوف تخضع للضريبة وبالنسبة لتأثير الاقتصاد بهذا القانون يقول د.عبدالعظيم بالطبع سوف يتأثر الاقتصاد تأثيراً سلبياً لأن تطبيق هذا القانون وخاصة علي المصانع والشركات سيؤدي إلي غلاء ورفع الأسعار من قبل المستثمرين لتعويض هذه المبالغ وبالتالي سيتضرر الاقتصاد وسوف يحدث غلاء في الأسعار في شتي الانحاء وسوف يتضرر الجميع من هذا الوضع. 
وفي رأي علي بيومي الأمين العام للاتحاد العربي لرابطة العقاريين ان مميزات قانون الضرائب العقارية أنه تعديل لحساب القيمة العقارية بطريقة علمية وأسس علمية وكذلك يتم اعفاء 90% من اصحاب الدخول المنخفضة من الضريبة.. ومن مميزاته تحصيل الضريبة من شرائح ذات دخول مرتفعه كأصحاب الأنشطة الاقتصادية والسياحية والاجتماعية بقيم يتم حسابها بطريقة علمية متطورة وفقاً للمعايير العالمية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات. 
ومن مميزات هذا القانون ايضاً أنه صحح فأصبح يعمل بقواعد بيانات جديدة بخلاف المعلومات الموجودة في مصلحة الضرائب العقارية. 
وعن ازدواج الضريبة يقول بيومي انه لا وجود لهذا الازدواج لأن من يدفع ضريبة علي الدخل فإنه يحسب من قيمة الضريبة العقارية بمعني انني ادفع مثلاً ضريبة عقارية 2000 جنيه هذا ينسحب من الدخل فالدخل أقل من قيمة الضريبة ولأن هذا القانون تعديل لقانون قديم ولم يتم اقتراحه فجأة فاني اري ان القانون واضح وقد حدد الشرائح وحدد الفئات التي يأخذ منها ولا داعي للخوف ولكن ما اثار كل هذا الزعر لدي الجميع هو ان القانون الضريبي العقاري لم يحدد طريقة التقييم وهذا هو ما ازعج الجميع فمعايير التقييم من المفترض ان تكون واضحة ويتطلب الافصاح والشفافية عن طريق التقييم وفقاً لمعايير التقييم الدولية لكي يطمئن ان هناك منظومة علمية يستند عليها ومن خلال خبراء تقييم متخصصين وأنا اري ان هذا هو العيب الوحيد بهذا القانون وفي الحقيقة فإن المهلة التي فرضتها الحكومة لتطبيق قانون الضرائب العقارية غير كافية ومن الافضل مدها. 
يقول أشرف عبدالغني رئيس جمعية خبراء الضرائب والاستثمار خبير ضرائب- محاسب قانوني-: بالتأكيد ان لقانون الضرائب العقاري جوانب ايجابية وأخري سلبية أولاً: نؤكد ان القانون ليس جديداً والايجابيات تتمثل في تخفيض سعر الضريبة فقد كانت تبدأ من 10% وتصل إلي 40% واليوم الضريبة اصبحت قطعية 10% من القيمة الايجارية الحكومية ومن ايجابيات هذا القانون انه يلغي الضرائب الاخري كضريبة الخسره والنظافة. 
وايضاً فإنه يعمل تصالحاً وتنازلاً عن القضايا الضريبية المرفوعة قبل صدور القانون بنسب من القانون وكذلك يعمل عفواً ضريبياً عمن لم يقدم اقرارات ضريبية حتي صدور القانون. 
وهو يعتبر بداية صفحة جديدة مع الضرائب العقارية عن الفترة السابقة لصدور القانون. 
أما بالنسبة للتخوفات التي اثيرت حول هذا القانون فهي متمثلة في جهل المجتمع المكلف بالضريبة وعن كيفية حساب القيمة الايجارية الحكومية والتي تعتبر وعاء للضريبة العقارية وهل سيتم حساب القيمة الايجارية وفق معايير محددة أم سيكون وفقاً للجان الحصر والتقدير. 
ونحن نطالب بالشفافية والمحايدة والوضوح وكذلك يطالب المجتمع الصناعي والسياحي والاستثمارات العقارية المجتمع الضريبي بضرورة وجود ممثلين لهم داخل لجان الحصر والتقدير لأنهم أقدر علي تحديد قيم هذه الانشطة وكذلك مطلوب ممثلون من المجتمع الضريبي داخل لجان الطعن التي ستتم في بعض الحالات بعد التقييم والتخوف ايضاً من عدم وجود معيار واضح عن كيفية حساب الضريبة العقارية للأنشطة السياحية والفندقية والصناعية كذلك يطالب المجتمع الضريبي بسرعة تحديد أساس واضح لهذه الأنشطة ومهلة نقترح ان تكون ستة أشهر لوضع الضريبة العقارية ضمن تسعير المنتج السياحي والصناعي. 
فمثلاً الفنادق لديها بعض التحفظات الشديدة علي احتساب الضريبة العقارية عليها وتطالب عدم اخذ واحتساب التجهيزات التي تتم داخل الفنادق وعدم ادخالها في الضريبة. 
وايضاً يطالبون بأن تكون تكلفة الأرض والمباني لا تزيد علي 15% من نسبة المساحة الكلية لأن الباقي يكون من المساحات الخضراء بالفنادق. 
وكذلك يطالب المجتمع الضريبي من قبل المجتمع السياحي والصناعي بخصم الضريبة العقارية عن طريق الأرباح التجارية وذلك أسوة بما يتم مع الأفراد العاديين طبقاً للمادة 45 من قانون الضرائب العام. 
وكذلك يطالب المجتمع الضريبي من قبل الصناعة بتعريف واضح لمعيار الأراضي المستغلة والمطلوب من المواطنين معرفة وجود تقرير يتم تقديمه قبل آخر موعد له يوم 30 من ديسمبر من السنة الحالية وهذه المهلة غير كافية لفحص حوالي 30 مليون اقرار يتوقع تقديمه خلال هذه الفترة لأن اجهزة الضرائب أيا كان حجمها لن تستطيع فحص كل هذه التقارير. 
فيجب مد المهلة لتصل مثلاً إلي ستة أشهر وكذلك عدم تفعيل المادة الخاصة بعقوبة عدم تقديم الاقرار من 200 إلي .2000 
ونطالب بوجود حملة توعية شاملة لتوعية الناس بضرورة تقديم الاقرار الضريبي وكذلك التساهل مع "المكلفين" حتي يتم تفهم كل مواد القانون بمزاياه وعقوباته. 
ونحن نشيد بمصلحة الضرائب العقارية وبالمستشار علاء سماحة والاستاذ طارق فرج رئيس مصلحة الضرائب العقارية لتفهمهم الوضع للقضايا المطروحة وهناك تعاون مشترك في أخذ القرار بين الإدارات الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني وهذا يؤدي إلي وجود توافق بين الطرفين.*

----------

